# Aalangeln am Ostseestrand



## elefant (29. Mai 2004)

Hallo Leute
Ich wollte dieses Jahr auch mal vom Strand aus auf Aal angeln und habe da ein paar Fragen...
Geht Ihr auch gezielt zum Aalangeln an die Küste?Oder sind Aalfänge nur (willkommene)Beifänge beim Brandungsangeln?
Braucht man dazu unbedingt Brandungsruten und muß weit raus?
Unbedarft,wie ich bin,wollte ich es über Nacht(so ab Juli?) mal mit zwei stabilen Grund-Raubfischruten probieren.Eine auf der 1.Sandbank und die 2. noch vor der Sandbank mit Durchlaufbleimontage ausgelegt.Und solange sich nicht's tut wollte ich noch etwas nebenbei mit der Spinnrute "arbeiten"(*ggg*).
Als Köder würde ich alles Mögliche mal durchprobieren,was Aal so schmecken könnte...
Habt Ihr Erfahrungen,ob die Wurfdistanz ausreicht? Und besteht,so nah am Ufer noch die Gefahr,daß man Mini-Dorsche verangelt?(Dann müßte man ggf. die Spinnrute weglassen um wenigstens sofort anzuschlagen...)
Bin schon gespannt auf Eure Meinungen!
Gruß-Martin-


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (29. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln am Ostseestrand*

Moin Martin #h ,
ich denke mal, das Du es genau richtig machen würdest mit Ruten und Wurfdistanz, also nicht so weit raus. Nebenbei spinnen ist so eine Sache, ich hätte die Aalangeln lieber im Blick.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## AndiHH (29. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln am Ostseestrand*

Moin elefant,

Andreas hat recht spinnfischen nebenbei halt ich auch nicht für ratsam.
Es gibt gute Aalstelle an der Ostsee kommt drauf an wo Du hin willst Also auf Fehmarn gibt es echt klasse stellen,Fehmarnsund ,Presen und bei Puttgarden an der alten Mole.Ich angel auf Aal mit Knicklichtpose sehr interessant.

Gruß AndiHH


----------



## elefant (29. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln am Ostseestrand*

Hallo Leute
Schön,daß ich nicht so ganz falsch liege...
Mit Knicklichtpose höhrt sich echt interessant an!-Dachte Das macht man nur entlang von Spundwänden und so in Häfen!Werde ich auch sicherlich mal probieren.
Das mit der "Nebenbei-Spinnrute" hatte ich bei'm Hornhechtangeln getestet.(wo ich Da war bissen Die so schlecht-je Stunde einer...)
Hatte einen Rutenhalter im Wasser,die Spirolinorute(mit Heringsfetzen) ausgeworfen und dort (mit offener Kampfbremse) abgestellt und nebenbei mit der Spinnrute geangelt.Habe aber nur 4Hornies auf Fischfetzen gehabt...(wenn es beißt,kommt die Spinnrute solange in den Rutenhalter)


----------



## Agalatze (29. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln am Ostseestrand*

moin elefant !

also das hört sich alles schonmal garnicht schlecht an. generell kann ich dir die ganze ostküste fehmarns empfehlen. da sind die besten stellen wie presen,marienleuchte,klausdorf und staberhuk usw... 

brandunsruten sind nicht undbedingt notwendig.ganz normale grundruten tun es alle male. und wenn kein wind da ist und du mit der spinnrute angeln möchtest kannst du dir sogar aalglocken ran hängen, damit du auch keinen biss verpasst ! spinnerrn kannst du zu der jahreszeit sowieso nur im dunkeln in der nacht. dorsche wirst du leider keine fangen oder nur durch riesen zufall. aber die meerforellen jagen im sommer nachts in richtung strand wenn es kühler wird.

zu den wurfweiten kann ich nur sagen, dass du die eine rute unmittelbar vor die füße werfen solltest. gleich vorne wo das kraut ist. genau da drinnen halten sich die aale auf. die andere würde ich vor der ersten sandbank anbieten. und dann gucken wo sie sind.

noch zu beachten ist, dass aale eher abschreckend auf bunte lockperlen reagieren, also die lieber weg lassen. es gibt zwar tage wo sie richtig drauf abgehen aber das ist selten. dann nehme auch nicht nur wattis mit sondern auch tauwürmer. die aale fressen die auch sehr gerne wie wir von süßwasserangeln kennen. vorteil ist der, dass die ganzen krabben die im sommer da sind nicht ganz so gerne tauwürmer mögen und die auch nicht so leicht von haken bekommen.

ich freue mich auch schon wieder auf die ersten ostseeaale !!!! :z 

gruß agalatze  :m


----------



## elefant (29. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln am Ostseestrand*

@Agalatze anke für die Tip's!


----------



## Agalatze (30. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln am Ostseestrand*

kein problem elefant.

kannst ja mal mailen wann du los willst. wenn ich zeit habe komme ich auch hin, falls du nichts dagegen hast.

gruß agalatze  :z


----------



## elefant (30. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln am Ostseestrand*

@Agalatze: Jo,wir können gerne mal zusammen los.Da ich nicht so genau weiß wie warm die Ostsee zum Aalangeln mindestens sein soll,habe ich für Juli erst mal Angelurlaubstage beantragt.


----------



## Steffen23769 (30. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln am Ostseestrand*

Moin elefant,
Du machstdas schon richtig  Stabile Grundruten reichen allemal aus, Puttgarden zwischen Westmole und Alte Mole ist wohl der beste aalplatz auf der Insel, würde aber nicht wie aalglatze die Ostküste empfehlen (Spinnfischerrevier für Dorsch und MeFo, und da versteh ich auch aalglatze nicht... warum keine Dorsche dort??? Ich kenne die Strecke als extrem "dorschträchtig") sondern den Norden, also Puttgarden, Nibe, Altenteil Westermakelsdorf usw.


----------



## Agalatze (30. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln am Ostseestrand*

@ elefant würde mich freuen wenn wir da mal schön zum angeln gehen

@ steffen die ostküste ist definitiv das beste aalrevier von fehmarn. komm doch auch mit wenn wir angeln fahren. vielleicht kann ich dich ja überzeugen. 
dorsche und mefo fängt man zu der warmen jahreszeit nur super selten von strand aus. die mefo lassen sich nachts fangen wenn sie zum jagen an ufernähe kommen, aber die dorsche ziehen sich wenns warm wird in tiefere regionen der ostsee zurück.
hast denn lust auch mit zu kommen ?
gruß agalatze


----------



## AKor74 (30. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln am Ostseestrand*

Moin, ein Bekannter hat vor 3 Wochen schon einen Aal gehabt, auf Tauwurm (Dorsche packen die übrigens auch an) an der Küste vor Boltenhagen, besser noch, ich mußte ihn an seiner Rute landen, da er auf der anderen gerande einen Dorsch verhaftet hat. Hätt ich ihn bloß nicht mitgenommen, da ich die Nacht relativ Schneider blieb, er hingegen mit dicken Taschen von dannen traben konnte.

Mit Knicklichtpose? Welche Tiefe wählt ihr denn da oder legt ihr dann auf Grund mit einigen Metern an Durchlauf? Mit festgestellter Pose kenn ich nur bei sehr schlammigen Untergrund!


----------



## Martin1 (30. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln am Ostseestrand*

relativ Schneider? ;+


----------



## AKor74 (31. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln am Ostseestrand*

Relativ Schneider ? = Dorsche ja, aber leider alle unter 38cm, dem Mindestmaß.


----------



## Steffen23769 (31. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln am Ostseestrand*

@aalglatze:
Komme gerne mit... Muß bloß erstmal die 750km zur Küste "überwinden"  Für nen Spontantrip ist das ganze etwas weit 

Ab Samstag den 04.05.2004 bin ich aber eh auf der Insel...


----------



## elefant (31. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln am Ostseestrand*

@Steffen60431: Das Datum stimmt wohl nicht!? - aber der 4.6. ist auch kein samstag??


----------



## Steffen23769 (31. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln am Ostseestrand*

@elefant:
Fuck... Wer lesen kann is klar im Vorteil 

Also, welches Datum das jetzt auch immer ist (In Ermangelung eines Kalenders ), NÄCHSTEN SAMSTAG ist Anreise nach Fehmarn...


----------



## Agalatze (31. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln am Ostseestrand*

@ steffen

na du stellst dich aber an. wegen 750 km nicht mal kurz an die ostsee zum angel !!!  :q :q 
nee mal spaß beiseite, das ist natürlich bitter. ich glaube da habe ich es ein wenig besser hier im norden. ab ins auto und 45 minuten fahrt und schon am strand.

gruß agalatze   #h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (31. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln am Ostseestrand*

Moin,
In den letzten Jahren habe ich nicht mehr auf Aal in der Ostsee gefischt. Bringt einfach nichts mehr jedenfall hier bei uns. Vor der Wende war ich öffters los und hatte bei den richtigen Verhältnissen uach immer gute Fänge von bis zu 10 Aalen am Abend.
Ich habe jedenfalls im Sommer fast nur mit Tauwürmern oder Blauköppen gefisch. Da gingen die Aale immer besser drauf als auf Watti. Noch dazu kommt das die Krabben die Tauwürmer nicht so mögen und man hat definitiv länger einen Köder am Haken wärend der Watti oft in 5 Minuten runter gelutscht war.
Spinnangeln kann man schon machen denke ich, gerade im Sommer lohnt sich das eh nur in der Nacht aber es sollte schon in Griffbereitschaft zur ausgelegten Aalrute sein denn die Schlangen schlagen manchmal schon ziemlich kräftig zu. Wenn der Rutenhalter dann nicht fest steht kann er auch schon mal umknicken.


----------



## elefant (31. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln am Ostseestrand*

Hallo
Das mit den Krabben scheint ja echt nervig zu sein...?!
Ich habe diesbezüglich ja noch keine Erfahrungen machen können!Anscheinend montiert man dann wohl solche Auftriebsperlen.
Wie hoch muß dann der Köder auftreiben,damit diese Viecher nicht mehr 'ran kommen?
Außerdem muß diese Perle(Perlen?-Tragkraft?)ja ganz dicht am Haken fixiert werden,sonst hängt ja der Köder wieder unten.....-Hmmm - Das is ja wieder Was!!-Da sieht der Köder aber reichlich komisch(ungewohnt) aus! Da kann ich ja auch einen Jig-Haken mit Schwimmkopf nehmen - Hat Das schon mal jemand probiert??? 
Anscheinend ist das angeln mit 'ner Pose mir dann doch lieber! - Na, mal sehen:Versuch macht Kluch *ggg*


----------



## elefant (31. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln am Ostseestrand*

@Steffen60431: Ich habe meistens immer DI-MI meine freien Tage.Vielleicht schau ich mal vorbei....(wenn das Wetter nich so gut is)
Fehmarn im Sommer kommt glaub' ich (bei mir) nicht so gut.Das hat so'n bischen was wie Strassenfest in Kreuzberg....-mit Neptunfest *ggg*
Das letzte mal war ich am Freitag vor dem Vatertag da und hatte die Einreisewelle mitgekriegt! (man kann da prima Nummernschild-raten spielen).
Wie voll das nacht's am Strand wirklich ist,weiß ich aber nicht...


----------



## Matze2403 (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln am Ostseestrand*

Hi elefant,

vor zwei Wochen war Brandungsangeln in Behrendsdorf. Bei stark auflandigem Wind sind dort drei Aale rausgekommen (einen hatte ich) und das bei einer Wurfweite, für die man in keinem Fall spezielles Brandungsgeschirr braucht.l Gefangen wurden sie aber nicht im Dunkeln, sondern schon vor Beginn der Dämmerung. Die genaue Stelle: Behrensdorf am gelben Tor und dort dann direkt an der Mole wo die Boote liegen. Waren aber auch über 30 Angler da, d.h. auf 10 Angler ein Aal, aber richtig hat die Saison ja auch noch nicht angefangen und dort werden häufiger Aale erwischt. Aber es ist und bleibt ein mühseliges Geschäft, für Aal gibt es einfach bessere Gewässer als die Ostsee denke ich. Sucht ja auch keiner eine Nadel im Heuhaufen.

Gruß

Matze


----------



## AKor74 (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln am Ostseestrand*

Dafür schmeckt der Ostseeaal aber nicht nach Motter, was bei einem Binnenseeaal ganz leicht mal passieren kann.


----------



## AKor74 (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln am Ostseestrand*

Habt ihr dort auf Pose mit Knicklicht geangelt?


----------



## elefant (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln am Ostseestrand*

Hi
Habe auch gerade gehöhrt,daß es so langsam mit Ostseeaal losgehen soll.Es gab schon ein Paar beim Brandungsangeln zu Pfingsten.... (hab ich gerade meim Köderfischfangen erfahren-Will heute nochmal im Binnengewässer auf Aal-Barsch-Hecht)


----------

